
Warn HN: Don't use www.freelancer.com platform - kiraken
I&#x27;ve been using the Freelancer platform for about a year now and Sunday night my account got hacked. When i logged in the hacker was still in my account and didn&#x27;t take the money i had yet, so i contacted the support as fast as possible and gave them all the info and asked them to at least freeze the account or something to stop him, but all i kept getting was &quot;Sorry, contact us by email i can&#x27;t do anything&quot;.I first thought it was my mistake and that i&#x27;ve done something incorrect. So i scanned my computer and nothing turned out, and then i was contacted through email by a client who told me that he was hacked. And a few hours later Freelancer closed down my account, and told me that they would call me. Its been 3 days now and i heard nothing from them. I&#x27;ve always heard bad thing about the platform, but never thought that anything would happen for me if i kept my head down. You&#x27;ve been warned freelancers, stay away
======
vonklaus
on holoween (oct 31/nov 1) depending where you were, pagefair, a pretty big
advertising company/cdn/anti-adblock company was hacked and served maliscious
software to many people.

The timeframe is similar, and I suspect there is reasonable overlap with users
of pagefair and freelancer (customers) but it could be entiry councedential.

[http://m.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/02/pagefair_malware_snare...](http://m.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/02/pagefair_malware_snare_scare_in_halloween_hack_of_adblocker_blocker/)

